# Google- Choir singing can ease irritable bowels: study - The Local



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

The Local<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*Choir singing can ease irritable bowels: study**The Local*The researchers elected to invite applicants with a verifiable *IBS* diagnosis to take part in the study which was funded by the Swedish Research Council. *...*<nobr></nobr>
View the full article


----------

